# Ferguson T0-20



## NEMOFERGY (8 mo ago)

Just got this tractor from someone who said while driving it they load oil pressure and parked it 5 yrs ago. .. i bought the tractor and rebuilt the oil pump among other things and started it last weekend and i had 30-35psi oil pressure.. Monday when working with the tractor and blading the driveway the oil pressure needle dropped to 0... i shut it down and checked the lines and the gauge and the gauge is still working and i have no oil coming out of the lines. it had pressure for a few hours before loosing pressure. Any suggestions ? I did change the oil to a heavier weight oil of SAE 30 and a quart of lucas oil treatment and still no oil pressure.. i am going to pull the filter and pan off tonight and see if i see anything obvious..


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello NEMOFERGY, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Keep us posted...let us know what you find...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

NEMOFERGY said:


> Just got this tractor from someone who said while driving it they load oil pressure and parked it 5 yrs ago. .. i bought the tractor and rebuilt the oil pump among other things and started it last weekend and i had 30-35psi oil pressure.. Monday when working with the tractor and blading the driveway the oil pressure needle dropped to 0... i shut it down and checked the lines and the gauge and the gauge is still working and i have no oil coming out of the lines. it had pressure for a few hours before loosing pressure. Any suggestions ? I did change the oil to a heavier weight oil of SAE 30 and a quart of lucas oil treatment and still no oil pressure.. i am going to pull the filter and pan off tonight and see if i see anything obvious..


Welcome to the forum


----------

